
Is there any ritual programmers do before launching an app or startup? - id122015
I have build my first app from scratch. Not very complex , but not easy either, it took me years to learn all the technologies required plus one year of university previously. I don&#x27;t demand my first product to be successful, but the time is coming to launch an initial version and having spent so much time alone, I want to know what others have done before releasing the program.
======
bulte-rs
backup everything; hit the big red button and pray to <<insert deity of choice
here>> that the world will not burn down in the next few minutes.

That... But for an initial release: enjoy! ;-)

